# Presonus Faderport Solo (Classic or V2) with Cubase/Nuendo



## snattack (Apr 26, 2021)

Hello,

I have a Faderport Classic that I've used for years. Presonus used to supply a native driver for Cubase, but stopped doing that for macOS, which means it needs to run in HUI-mode. 

In HUI, instead of selecting channels with the mouse, we're now forced to use the "Next/Previous bank/Channel"-buttons, divided in Banks of 8 channels. This basically renders the Faderport useless, since it's of course it not a viable option in a thousand track template so have to scroll through a hundred banks to reach channel 800.

Besides this being on the border of false marketing claiming it to be "compatible" with Cubase/Nuendo, it's a slap in the face on all users. And it doesn't really seem to exist a good substitute from any other manufacturer. All I want is a single motorized fader for volume and panning, nothing else. The Steinberg controller is not really an option, it's to big, expensive and contains a lot of functions I wouldn't use.

Anyone got any solution/ideas for this? I was thinking about buying the V2 for use with Cubase/Nuendo, but if I understand correctly the V2 doesn't have a native driver either, instead relying on MCU-mode which has the exact same problem.


----------



## PaulieDC (Sep 14, 2021)

I just went through the nightmare of getting the Classic working with Cubase 11 Pro, but it's quirky. If the Read button is lit and you hit it, ALL of your read switches on your channels are turned off. It seems to hit the master, etc etc.

Supposedly V2 works with all DAWs. I like the newer transport controls (same as on the FaderPort 8) so if it works, there's my one fader needed for writing automation on a track. I tried the SL MixFace, which does a LOT of great things, but smooth mixer channel automation isn't one of them, probably because I'm used to 100mm Faders. I don't want the huge CC121, I have all that covered with other units, just need a good single fader. I might order the V2 and see how it goes. Amazon=EASY Returns, lol.


----------

